
Facebook: fake / not fake - kripy
http://mashable.com/2016/12/06/facebook-fake-news-survey/
======
CM30
Interested to see how accurate this data will be. After all, wasn't it because
people couldn't detect fake news that this problem became so widespread in the
first place? Wonder if we'll see this get misused as an ersataz 'I don't like
the source of this information' button as well?

------
tnmrnis
From the examples that mashable shows, it seems more like a measure against
clickbait than against fakenews (which ofc uses clickbait)

------
cJ0th
I'd like to learn about their reasoning as to why this could be considered an
effective corrective action.

------
Tempest1981
Clever, putting your users to work, to improve your product.

